# how hard is it to make new friends in dubai!



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

hi everyone,.

my name is Donna i am 23yrs old and moved to Dubai in feb'08.
i am finding it very hard to meet new friends. i feel i am not making the most out of my time here. if you are intrested in making new friends then please reply
thanks

x


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

It's easy to meet people here. Take the jump with both feet. Or be cautious and do one step at a time, walk towards the Madinat on the 17th of July and slowly step into Bar Zar. You'll meet plenty of us there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/6883-night-out-dubai-expats-3.html

Check the link out for info.


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Donna,

Hope your well, I have just relocated here within the last 2 weeks, and its funny, but I am also finding exactly the same thing, it seems hard to meet people and make friends, everyone already seems to have there little 'groups'. Strange as I never even though about how I would get on meeting new people when I left the UK, as I am a very social person and easy to get on with, I just assumed it would be easy here.

Anyway, how long you over here for? Where are you working, where abouts are you staying? Did you come over on your own?

if you want to chat more, or meet for a drink let me know
Andrew


----------



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

hi andrew

i am 23years old, been in dubai now since the start of feb this year but because i work as cabin crew. The only ppl u speak to are crew also, so wen u are off they might b flying which means you have no one to speak to. 

i came to dubai on my own for the job and i am such a social person. i love to go out for drinks and back in scotland i have so many friends , my boyfriend is not moving out untill september and i would like to have friends befor he moves out lol. the last thing i expected was that i would find it difficult to meet ppl here.

i live on sheikh zayeed road. which is great local to everything.

what brings you to dubai? how are you finding it so far? where abouts are you staying?

i would love to meet for a drink, i have a flight on the 17th so i dont think i am going to be able to make the meeting

donna


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Donna,

Good to hear back from you, I know what you mean about finding it hard to meet people, its really strange because like yourself I am very social but for some reason have just found it hard to break into some of the groups that already seem to exist.

I also live on sheikh zayeed road, as you say ideal in terms of location, plenty of bars and restaurants along there.

Lets meet for a drink and we can chat from there, not sure how much personal info I should give out on here. ill give you my local number, give me a call later and we can chat more then 0559239032

Andrew


----------



## mublat (May 24, 2008)

Actually it's really hard,
despite the fact I'm arabic but still hard !
Don't know the people here seems wierd sometimes
maybe we need time to get new friends


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Mublat
yes kind of wierd ppl in uae...but in general ppl are fine here in dubai better then abu dhabi for example

join us next week... me and u and many more like us searching nice fellows, going to meet eachother and most of us will meet for the first time...  

check the link above in the second post... ( i cannot give it to u as iam not allowed yet to include a web link in my posts)

cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In my opinion it is not at all hard to meet people in Dubai. You just have to make an effort. You won't meet people by sitting at home & waiting for them to knock on your door!

Go to a gym, take a class, chat to people at the bar, come along to a forum social event. Be friendly and smile. Accept invitations. Don't assume that everyone you socialise with initially will be a life long friend. 

If you are open, positive and make an effort you will soon meet lots of people.

-


----------



## mublat (May 24, 2008)

yeah i should go to a bar this night my week was so hard for me 
i need to chillout !


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

What about me?!!! I believe more in the spirit of friendship then the spirit of alcohol! Yes, I am a tee totaller and find it incredibly dificult to socialize. But if you can win a friend only over a drink....then thanks to those who invented Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke!!!
I hereby invite comments from nice, warm and friendly people.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not a case of winning friends only over a drink, but, people are more relaxed in a social enviroment rather than using a message board.

I am not tee total, but do not need alcohol to socialise........quite happy with soft drinks and chatting


----------



## mandibee (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey 

I am scottish girl hoping to move out in next 3-4 weeks by myself so anyone out there lonely please get in touch cause I will be looking to make new friends too - like a good drink and nights out


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

i have been here 2 weeks know and found it difficult at first but you then find your feet as mentioned above joined and attended a couple of gyms etc and found every one i meet quite friendly so would recommend


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Mandi,

Just saw your note about moving out, do you know when you are coming, where you will be staying or what you will be doing?

Just to warn you, and im sure a lot of other people already have, July and August are the hottest months out here, although personally I am now used to it, if you can deal with the heat then you will be fine the rest of the year!

I have only been out here for 3 weeks myself, and as other people have said it is a little hard at first as people do have the own groups, I have now managed to meet a varrying group of people, and now feel quite settled, Dubai is a mix of everything, you can go to the nicest of bars or the most down to earth, all most boardering on your chain pubs in the UK. (although the 2nd option is not always my favourite if you are new, its a great way to meet other expats initially) 

Im guessing you name is Mandi? How old are you, what made you decide to move here?

Hear form you soon hopefully, if you need any more info just ask

Andrew


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hrm, dude its kinda hard to meet new folks here in Dubai

I just moved from the states (Good ol' Houston, Texas - damn I miss my buds back home) and I've been having a real hard time meeting folks to go out and hang with. I tend to go out alone cause I HATE being at home on the weekends. If i cant convince my 2 new buds (and they don't usually go out) I just go out by myself to a bar. Hey it beats sulkin' at home when everyone's out and about on the weekends.

If anyone has some good pointers on how to meet folks (I'm 25 btw) that'd be great. I've already read a couple of posts here and they kinda seem to make sense.

P.S. Welcome to all you new folks out here in Dubai, I know exactly how you feel if you are new in town.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

honey, with a name like mazda rx8, no wonder it is hard to find friends!

haha, just kidding.

You coming to the meetup?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

gentlebeing said:


> What about me?!!! I believe more in the spirit of friendship then the spirit of alcohol! Yes, I am a tee totaller and find it incredibly dificult to socialize. But if you can win a friend only over a drink....then thanks to those who invented Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke!!!
> I hereby invite comments from nice, warm and friendly people.



wow, i totally do not understand this post


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey MazdaRX8,

How you doing.... Not sure of your name its Hard when people use nicknames! Im Andrew, just recently relocated to Dubai as well. I agree with the comments you made completely, for me it was a little hard when i first moved here as well, being a very social person at home I did not expect it to be so difficult. However have met a couple of good friends, 1 girl and a guy from here and a couple of other people I just got chatting to in bars last weekend... so dont loose faith!

Where abouts are you staying, what are you doing over here?

Speak to you soon, if you have any other questions just let me know

Andrew


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses guys,

I am here for about 18 months for work. My company in Houston started a branch here and they want me to manage the gulf region business (oil and gas, my background is mechanical engineering) My nick is dedicated to my car back home (I miss it already) My name's Chet. I'm originally from Sri Lanka but moved to the states a long time ago.

I heard about a meetup, need to look into it. I guess it would be good.

Nice to meet you guys, at least on a forum


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Chet,

Good to meet you mate, There is a group organised event later this week, think its going to be pretty big, I wanted to go, and had orginally agreed to, but now have to go to India for business so wont be able to.

I working the banking world, and myself have just moved here. Im going out with a couple of guys I have met over her tonight for a beer, both english guys, but they are both quite good fun, Sunday night is not always the liveliest but if your intresting in joining us let me know, we can meet up for a pint and a game of pool if your into it

Andrew


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

sup Andrew,

Thanks for the invite bro but I can't make it out tonight. Pity you can't make it to that meet thing taking place. Maybe when you come back I can join you guys to hang around and drink a few beers.


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey mate,

No problems just got back, ws ood to see the lads, quite night just a couple of pints. Yes definately up for meeting if your interested. I will be here until Thursday morning, so in the mean time if your at a loose end and want a beer just drop me a line

Andrew


----------



## missyh (Aug 18, 2008)

hey donna,

am 23 and am moving out on my own this weekend. any advice for me for making friends, am very nervous??
thanks


----------



## sgc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey I'm Sarah. Been in Dubai since August. I came out here with my boyfriend and we're really keen to make new friends.....
I'm a primary school teacher and my boyfriend has a job at the bank. We work far too hard at the mo!!!!Would love to get out and about more with some new friends. 
Hope to hear from you soon,
Sarah


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry hun, we don't do dragons on here!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Careful there - me and RJS80 are both half from the land of song!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Careful there - me and RJS80 are both half from the land of song!


Land of song? Is that what you call it, look mate I've been to Newport!

(Mods - before anyone complains this is just harmless banter - I mean, I'm from Newcastle for goodness sake!)


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, I grew up in Stoke on Trent. I used to _dream_ of places like Newport. Or Newcastle for that matter. Or Doncaster. Or Baghdad, Sarajevo, Mogadishu or...well, anywhere that wasn't Stoke on Trent.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Hey, I grew up in Stoke on Trent. I used to _dream_ of places like Newport. Or Newcastle for that matter. Or Doncaster. Or Baghdad, Sarajevo, Mogadishu or...well, anywhere that wasn't Stoke on Trent.


And now you're living in deepest darkest deira eh? Well we all have dreams!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

which half?? top or bottom?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> which half?? top or bottom?


You really, REALLY don't want me to answer that one do you?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You really, REALLY don't want me to answer that one do you?


Must the top half if they sing


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Left.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Must the top half if they sing


Well if your bottom half sung i'd probably pay to see it, wait a minute, that holiday in Thailand.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

You must have paid more then as I only got ping pong balls


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> You must have paid more then as I only got ping pong balls


There's a cream you can get to cure that.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

and it stings!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> and it stings!


But you get a free beer if you catch one (allegedly - I've never been to thailand, no, honest!)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

but your teeth fall out 1 month later...........apparently!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know any good dentists?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

No, but I know a place where they pay you extra if you have no teeth. That's in Thailand too, come to think of it.


----------

